# 2010 A6 - 3G MMI "A Great Update"



## iamaudi (Apr 30, 2008)

Take a look at how the 2010 A6 has the media devices configured in a different location tucked away 
neatly inside the glove box.
http://www.iamaudi.com/2010-au...g-mmi


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I love my '08 A6... but the 3G MMI updates really are substantial improvements. 
Couple questions for you on the '10 A6's though, after checking out the AudiUSA website. There is a sport package option available. I can't find a 19" wheel option anywhere, is that still available? And more importantly, the web site lists "sports seats" as part of the deal, did they bring those back for the new year? My '08 has the S-line sport seats, I really wouldn't want to go back to the flatter standard seats.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MylesPH1)*

Go to the Specifications section and under Packages you will see the 19" Wheel Sport Package option.
- 19" Tri-spoke (new RS6) wheel with summer tires
- sport suspension
- 3 spoke steering wheel
- shift paddles
No sport seats in the Sport Package, sorry.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

A great package, but apparently if I want aggressive bolsters on my seats Audi feels I should look at the S4. I really do prefer the bigger size of the A6 though. I guess I'll have to stick with the current car for the time being, not exactly a hardship of course.
848? You bastid


----------



## SupraLX570 (Oct 9, 2009)

are steering wheel paddles standard or do u need to specifically get sport package on the 2010 a6 3.0T model in order to get them? anyone?


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Definitely not standard.


----------

